# Which design do you like best?



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Starting to make these embroidery scissors cases again in punch needle in hopes of selling more...what design seems best to you?


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

They are all beautiful


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

They are all beautiful


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> They are all beautiful


Lol thank you
Thank you


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, also makes a nice Passport Carrier similar to her embroidery scissors cases.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I love the one with the ladybug!


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

I love them , what a great gift for yourself or someone else
I worked in a gift shop and anything with ladybugs, hummingbirds and sunflowers were always quick to go, I really like the circle patterns though. you do not make choosing a design easy


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Sue, also makes a nice Passport Carrier similar to her embroidery scissors cases.


Thanks so pleased you liked yours


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I like them all. if i had to choose, i would pick the lavender with pink bow.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

The floral ones are my favorite.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

I love them all...Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

They are all very nice, but my favourite has to be the first one.

Jenny x


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

Like all of them


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

They are all really pretty! My favorites are the rose and the ones with the lady bugs. Great work!!!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Like them all but if you make me chose, then the one with circles that has the pink chain


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

They're all beautifully made and you should continue to do many different styles for all kinds of people!! We all have our own tastes so these would cover a variety of folks!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I would choose the sunflower with the lady bug..love your work...especially the Christmas ornaments that hang proudly from my tree.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

maureenb said:


> I would choose the sunflower with the lady bug..love your work...especially the Christmas ornaments that hang proudly from my tree.


Awwww thanks! Glad you like them!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I would buy the rose one but they are all nice.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I would prefer the flowers (or ladybug) over the more modern circles - but that's just moi!


----------



## Ellelleen (Apr 27, 2014)

Suggestion--make I-phone covers on a "string" for those days someone wears an outfit without pockets. These would really sell at an office complex.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Ellelleen said:


> Suggestion--make I-phone covers on a "string" for those days someone wears an outfit without pockets. These would really sell at an office complex.


Nice idea but I'd have to sell them for too much I think...about $35 and if on line shipping..too much don't you think?


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I like the rose and the lavender with the pink bow.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

I love them all.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

Linda6885 said:


> I like them all. if i had to choose, i would pick the lavender with pink bow.


This is the one I would pick too. I love lavender.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

the two geometic ones and the sunflower and ladybug


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Can't help you Sue, I love them all.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Eenie, Meenie, Miney, Mo. Couldn't choose. They are all great.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Eenie, Meenie, Miney, Mo. Couldn't choose. They are all great.


Awww thanks...looks like I better just keep making all styles...


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

It's really tough...I love them all....but if I hadddd to choose I like the multi colors with the circles!!!!....especially if it was a cell phone case!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

cakediva said:


> It's really tough...I love them all....but if I hadddd to choose I like the multi colors with the circles!!!!....especially if it was a cell phone case!!!


dang maybe i really need to make them into cell cases but I keep thinking $30+ would be a lot and I'd not sell them..what do you think?


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Love them all.....


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

All are pretty but like the ladybug


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

It is a toss up for me as I like both the rose and the sunflower.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

ALL of them are great. Don't have a favorite.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

All are great designs. I like the old fashioned rose one if I had to choose only one. It is a tough choice though.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I like the one with the White chain,but all are beautiful.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

I love the lavender nosegay.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Personally, I love the lavender for me!!! However, I think all of them are wonderful and would sell easily.

By the way, where do you sell these?


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the top and bottom left the best.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I think the rose is my favorite, but I'd be happy with any one of them - beautiful!


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

Different styles for different people...your selections will give more consumers more options! I would say go for all options if you have the time and the desire.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I like them all, but that is not much help to you. If it were me I would make a number of each one as so many people have different tastes.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

They are all good but I am partial to the flowered ones.


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

All of them are nice. Floral ones are my favorite!


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

all of them nice to have a chose test the water with these samples


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sue if you dont mind me asking how much do you charge for these? All of them are lovely, but I love the rose and the sunflower the best. But know that all would sell because of different taste of people buying them.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

I like the Rose one as Roses are my favorite I would like a cell phone one and $35 would not be out of line for the price with all the work that goes into making and the material. I could not afford $35.00 right now but I will keep you in mind if you decide to make them to sell. Thank you for sharing. They all are so neat and beautiful.
Dakota Sun


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I like the little white one with lavender best


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I like all of them.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

I love the two abstract ones.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I like all the designs. You might want to consider the age of the buyers where you sell your items. It's likely the more abstract designs would appeal to younger to middle-aged buyers, and the more traditional flower designs to older buyers, etc., so if buyers ages are all over the place, have a mix of designs. 

Also, consider which you really enjoy doing, and can work up quickly, if selling to a mixed-age group.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I like them all.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

They are all very pretty, but I personally love flowers, and the rose is my favorite. :thumbup:


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

They are all quite pleasing.

If they were a tad bigger one could put their reading glasses in them. I would wear one for sure.

Lovely work.

SEA


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

I love them all. Couldn't choose between them.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I think they are all fun! Different designs will appeal to different buyers.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

All of them are lovely. I think each one would appeal to someone due to the colors and such. Really nice.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

They're all so nice -- it's too hard to choose. Aloha... Bev


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

I love them all but as you have asked for a choice it has to be the lavender with the pink bow


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, each one is very lovely! Some people will like the flower ones best, while others will like abstract better, so they should all find homes very easily! Thanks very much for sharing, I love them all!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I prefer the plainer ones, but I'm sure there are those that will select others.

Unless you can make them all quickly, I would think the quicker made the better and more value for your time. IMHO


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

The flower ones are my favorite


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I like them all but find the graphic ones most interesting.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Second group.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

They are all lovely, but my favorites are the first (rose) and the lavender sprigs.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

So many to choose from. I like them all, but I like the one with the purple tube flowers the best. Sorry, I don't know what they're called. Purple is my favorite color.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Well that's hard to just pick one. They are all beautiful.


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

They are all nice. My favourite is the lavender bouquet.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

No favourite, they are all lovely.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Seriously, I love them all.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Seriously, I love them all.


Thanks everyone. Guess I should just make some of esch


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

All lovely, but my fave is top left in bottom pic.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I like the flowered ones. Don't care for the abstract designs--they don't suit my taste.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

seedee95758 said:


> So many to choose from. I like them all, but I like the one with the purple tube flowers the best. Sorry, I don't know what they're called. Purple is my favorite color.


Looks like lavender flowers to me


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Looks like lavender flowers to me


Ah yes that is what I was trying to make them look like..i drw my own patterns so sometimes they dont look like I plan but over all I have been happy with what I have come up with


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Love all . Rose is my favorite. In flowers I am partial to roses .


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I like them all.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

They are all worthy of recognition but since you asked my favorite is the bouquet of lavender...


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

they are all good


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

They are all beautiful, they would make good mobile phone cases too don't you think?


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love the rose and sunflower ones.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

st1tch said:


> They are all beautiful, they would make good mobile phone cases too don't you think?


I'd have to charge about $30 to make it at all profitable


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

They are all so sweet- I cannot pick!

Do you sell these?

please PM me the link!

they are so adorable and I can NEVER find my elusive scissors!!!!!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

knitonashingle said:


> They are all so sweet- I cannot pick!
> 
> Do you sell these?
> 
> ...


Will pm you


----------



## pgf (May 1, 2011)

Sue,
I would also like the link to your punch needle cases.

Thanks, pgf


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

pgf said:


> Sue,
> I would also like the link to your punch needle cases.
> 
> Thanks, pgf


I dont have a link really but oyu can pm me and I can tell you prices and hwat is available right now


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

I like the 1st one best. But they are all nice.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Soprano Knitter said:


> I like the 1st one best. But they are all nice.


Thanks so many people love lady bugs.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------

